
Spotify is bracing itself for an almighty battle with Apple - prostoalex
http://qz.com/398356/spotify-is-bracing-itself-for-an-almighty-battle-with-apple/
======
storgendibal
I've never understood how Spotify managed to strike deals with the record
labels that allowed it to pursue a successful all-you-can-eat model. I know
that Microsoft had tried similar models in the past but they never came close
to offering the vast library that iTunes has, whereas Spotify seems comparable
to iTunes. Does anyone know?

